# Montepaschi Siena to sign Marco Belinelli?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> According to sources close to the situation, Marco Belinelli is close to accepting a one-year deal with NBA out with Montepaschi Siena. The Italian guard spent the last four years in the NBA averaging, in the last one with New Orleans Hornets, 10.5ppg in regular season in 80 games and 9.7ppg in the postseason. Belinelli, who is restricted free agent after Hornets extended the qualifying offer, would gain more than €100.000 per month with Siena with a high bonus if the Italian team will win Euroleague. Belinelli has played 207 games in the NBA scoring 8ppg, pulling down 1.5rpg and dishing 1.3apg.


http://www.sportando.net/eng/italy/serie-a/30167/montepaschi_siena_to_sign_marco_belinelli.html


----------

